# Greetings from ZombieFish



## ZombieFish (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello everyone,
Just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Rob and I'm from New Brunswick, Canada. I stumbled onto your great site during my research on betta care and I've read through many pages of threads so far to get used to the culture around here  So I figured, why not become a member?

I'm a brand-new betta owner, as of last weekend, and like all of you, just want to make sure that he's happy and healthy. I know I have lots to learn from your experience.

I had been thinking about getting into fish for a few months now and it seemed that responsibly looking after a smaller setup first would be the smartest idea for me. I came into possession of a free 1.5g aquarium and it was like a sign that this was the right time. I've always thought bettas were beautiful and knew that it would be a good choice for a single occupant in this environment. I was looking for a slightly unique colour pattern, different than the more common dark blues and reds that seemed to be the majority of the fish selection. I hoped to find a male with lighter colours than usual and I stumbled upon ZombieFish. I called him that because I'm a big fan of the zombie genre and his pattern looked like some multicoloured zombie skin complexion ... in a good way LOL. He was one of the most active bettas I saw and was zipping around his tiny plastic bag, surrounded by other tiny bags, floating in a larger tank at the pet store. That's when I was struck by how soft his hues were. I figured that an active fish is probably a healthy fish and it was almost like he knew he could make an escape with me, if he could just get my attention hahaha.

After only a few days, I can see he's got a great personality so far. He flares on rare occassions but is still an energetic little bugger and likes to check out each plant and crevice in his home before settling down for a brief rest every once in awhile. And his colours got much brighter almost immediately after settling in to his new place which was a nice surprise.

I've included a few pics that I took last night. He definitely doesn't mind posing for photos ... probably because he thought I was bringing him food LOL.

Can anyone tell me how they would classify his colours? He's definitely iridescent and that's part of the challenge/fun  Sometimes the darker parts appear orange or even red in the right light. I love the light blue along his tail and fins and how it flows into those light greens. I'm definitely enjoying him. Thanks for your time ... and now, ZombieFish. *cue theme music to the tune of The Simpsons' "Spider Pig" song *

Rob


----------



## jonnylaw37 (May 23, 2009)

Wow! That's one beautiful fish!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Wow, he is beautiful. I love his colors.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!  

Question: Have you seen Shaun of the Dead? Epic film.

Also, really gorgeous veil-tail! I'd say he might be a tri-color, but it's a little hard to tell. Still, handsome!


----------



## Luchi (May 20, 2009)

Wow! He's really beautiful. He looks like a sequin!


----------



## ZombieFish (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey there folks and thanks for the replies so far. I was hoping you'd like ZombieFish almost as much as I do 

And yes, TianTian, I agree that "Shaun of the Dead" was awesome! It had everything, comedy, horror, AND a love story too LOL.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

He is a lovely fish! We are zombie fans over here (more so my hubby then me). I'd have to say I didn't care for Shaun of the Dead, BUT give me George A. Romero any day!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Zombie, you get a highfive.


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

cute! love the name =D


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Welcome! And you have a beautiful guy!


----------



## kweenbee11 (Jun 8, 2009)

love your fish and tank!!!


----------



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

I want!


----------



## ZombieFish (Jun 17, 2009)

AngelicScars - I just watched Romero's "Day of the Dead" a couple of nights ago with my roommate; she had never seen it before. That's a classic!

Thanks again everyone. I'll tell ZombieFish that you all think he's handsome  I woke up this morning to see his biggest bubble nest yet so I'm in a good mood hehehe.


----------



## Luchi (May 20, 2009)

That's good! Bubble nests always make me smile!! Glad your little guy is doing well and happy!!!!!


----------



## fishboy95 (Jun 16, 2009)

Very Beautiful fish.


----------



## Shylynn (Jun 17, 2009)

he is so pretty, after looking at everyones pics i want a betta in every color lol


----------



## alphabetta (Jun 16, 2009)

a nice fish, welcome to the forum and i support you going for the less common varietys. the tank is set up well, bettas like lots of decor and yours looks happy. this is the best betta tank ive seen today. (and the 3rd best betta)


----------



## ZombieFish (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks folks. There are so many gorgeous fish around here; it's quite a collection that I've seen so far. Hey alphabetta ... thanks for the kind words; I'm glad you like him and the tank. I was just hoping to give ZombieFish an interesting environment that might keep him mentally stimulated. You're right though, he does seem to really enjoy his space and all the decor ... he likes to swim all around the entire place and slips his way through the plants very comfortably.

I've been a snake owner for a couple of years and have a large enclosure with all sorts of decor for him as well. I wouldn't want to risk any of my animals getting too "bored".

Rob


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Great looking Veil tail! The iridescent is just cool.


----------

